

Show HN: Counsel – Platform to crowdsource advice and answers over a VoIP call - abhinay10
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bazzingalabs.adviceapp

======
abhinay10
Please try out the app and tell me what you think. I would be happy to answer
your questions and doubts.

